# Goat kid shivering and won't eat much



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

The 2.5 week old Nubian I have that I'm treating for Coccidiosis (today is day 2 of treatment). He stands around shivering all the time and doesn't want to eat for anything. He went from 14 oz milk 3 times a day down to about 10 oz, then 6 or so oz, now about 4 this morning. He walks around and seems fine, his temp is 103 (yay!! I got a thermometer and learned how to use it). I'm just concerned that he isn't drinking much milk and about his shivering. No snotty nose, coughs or anything.

Jamie


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I would bring the kid in, sit him in my lap and massage his tummy. If he still has the runs just wrap his butt up in a towel. Give some probiotics. When he is all cozy and relaxed try some milk, but as long as he is taking some, I wouldn't worry too much. Coccidia and the treatment are both hard on the kid and he just doesn't feel well. A little extra TLC goes along way when kids are sick.

Good luck

Denise


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

With a normal temp shivering, to me anyways, means pain or shock. 

Do you have an CD antitoxin? I might give him a bit of that just to cover your bases.


----------



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks. I brought him in this morning. I'll hold him and give him some extra TLC. He had the CDT week before last when he was disbudded. He also had a tetanus last week when we were worried he had naval ill.

He's not having diarhhea today it appears.

I've gotten him some probiotics and have gotten him to drink a little of that mixed with his milk this morning, along with some electrolites.

I'm thinking he may be scared to trust me with putting anything in his mouth after that nasty tasting Di Methox I've been giving him. Poor little thing.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

CDT takes two shots, at least 3 weeks apart, before he has full immunity. 

For now I would just keep a close eye on him. If the runs has stopped thats a good sign.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you are doing the right thing and everyone has such good advice to..... :wink: 
with having to cure cocci the medicine is tough on the tummy , with no temp and shivering , little or no appetite......I found is a belly ache...probiotics..Stimulates appetite and restores friendly bacteria in the gut.. 
But not sure... if you can use it...at the same time as the treatment , maybe someone else ...can let you know for sure.. or try to call your vet and ask them to make sure... :wink:
some people give the goat yogurt...


----------



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> you are doing the right thing and everyone has such good advice to..... :wink:
> with having to cure cocci the medicine is tough on the tummy , with no temp and shivering , little or no appetite......I found is a belly ache...probiotics..Stimulates appetite and restores friendly bacteria in the gut..
> But not sure... if you can use it...at the same time as the treatment , maybe someone else ...can let you know for sure.. or try to call your vet and ask them to make sure... :wink:
> some people give the goat yogurt...


Thanks, I'll find out about that. I thought I had read to give it during here on the board, but when looking at it again, it says to give it after the series is done. So I'll wait and won't give him anymore until after treatment. He finally finished his bottle from this morning.

Jamie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK ...he does sound like the scouring is subsiding ....so that is good.....and he is still eating so that is a plus......good luck ...and keep us updated.... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's good that his poo is firming up...it will look like a tootsie roll for a few days, even after the treatment is done. 2 Days after the final dose give him some B-Complex...it will help with the depleted Thiamine from the cocci meds as well as stimulate his appetite, what he is taking now is good.....offer hi some hay to nibble on if you haven't already :hug:


----------



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

His poo was normal this afternoon. There was ALOT of it, but it was all berries, I mean alot of it LOL. I kept him inside all morning and most of the afternoon, babying him. He drank a little more milk while inside, then tonight, he drank his full bottle! I'm keeping the goat coat on him, cause he's not as fluffy as my boer and he seems to get cold easier.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good news


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :leap: :greengrin: :greengrin: :hug: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great news that he's making berries! Things are getting back to normal :leap:


----------

